# Propagating moss in Jiffy peat pellets, boxes



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I recently tried using these for propagating moss and small selaginella, ferns, even mini-sinns.
And I like them. It was easier for me to maintain constant even moisture than in a larger box. The clear plastic lids fit tight enough to hold the humidity. 

I peeled the netting off a few, which made them kind of crumble apart but didn't seem to make much difference in growth. I don't know if the net is biodegradable. 

When moving tiny root systems into a terrarium, I would prefer to transfer just a small portion of the whole pellet, and no net, to allow almost immediate contact with my soil medium.










(rotate this picture to compare about a month's growth)









Harry, this is a bit of that wild liverwort, doing well and apparently crawling to your house by itself!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

these look awesome... where did you get the supplies for them?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

They are very available at plant centers, Walmart, Ace Hardware, Aubuchon, etc. 
Also online, varying prices. 

'Jiffy-7 Greenhouse, 12 pot' is what I used here; Jiffy makes a bunch of related seed starting products. 

Their idea is to transplant the whole plug so roots aren't disturbed but can grow out through the net. That would be a good thing when root systems fill the pot, but not so much for moss I think.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've used three inch pots to grow mosses which allows me to take plugs from the mosses to plant in various locations. 

Ed


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool Anne. What kind of light are the plugs getting?

Chris


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris: Just my normal daylight 4-ft tube fluorescents that keep my mini sinns happy. 

Ed: I've used larger containers, too, mostly recycled plastic food containers and even blue lidded Glad containers. Never tried these before though, and I like this system.
The box is easy to move and tuck out of the way; you can grow different species at the same time and use them as you need them. 

I tend to have problems propagating my easy ones too well in larger growbox, with no easy outlet for all the extras. 

My plan is next to see how some of my little crawly ferns like the Jiffies, and sinningia leaves. Oh, and some of the little micro begonias I love but have never thrived for me.*

*Except B.'lita', which took over a 10 gal tank for over a year, and finally recently crashed. 
Because the interwound dead stems built up to about 3 inches under the growing parts which kept to the surface, I think the living parts couldn't reach the substrate or find new places to sprawl and spread out wider. Tip sections are doing fine in new quarters laid on sphagnum.


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

this is a really good technique which i will have to try out. What is the name of that mini fern, one the top row, forth from the left on the top picture?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

elblando said:


> this is a really good technique which i will have to try out. What is the name of that mini fern, one the top row, forth from the left on the top picture?


Looks like Selaginella Uncinata...

Really love this idea, and I will for sure give it a go aswell.

Welldone

Richie


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW!!! That's crazy!! And only a Month!!! I should try this!!! 

1 question- Doesn't the peat have Ferts??? do you think that would make any difference?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is truly not a new, innovative basic method of propagation; I mainly appreciate the total package and convenience of the product. And the end result was rewarding.

That is S. erythropus, the red-backed selaginella. It had one rootlet waving in the air; I cut my piece off the mother plant just below the root, and made sure to bury it in the pellet. Across from it you can see I tried several much smaller, rootless pieces, which obviously did not fare as well. 

Fertilizer included in pellets? I never thought (or worried much either) about that. You will bury any peat medium clinging to roots. Mind, I am frogless, but I think I would have the same attitude if I did have them. 
One online source says they do have fertilizer;
"...Peat Pellets are made with small amounts of lime (balances pH) and fertilizer (to help seedlings get started)..."

Most plantlets propagated this way should live in an intermediate tank for a while anyway, to grow, toughen and adapt, in conditions that mimic their planned final destination.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Very cool Anne!


----------

